# Nach bestimmter zeit weiterleiten.



## StefanR (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo ich möchte, den user nach einer bestimmten Zeit zum Beispiel nach 5 Sekunden auf eine andere Seite weiterleiten.

Wie ich den User weiterleite, das weiß ich aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie ich das mit der Zeit machen soll, kennt da jemand zufällig ne Funktion?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2004)

ist zwar nicht mit Javascript, aber umsobesser:


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http://www.url.de/seite.htm">
```
bei content kommen die entsprechenden sec hin, das ganze kommt in den <head>


----------



## StefanR (18. Januar 2004)

Hmm aber ich übergebe auch Parameter, über die Url und wie mache ich das?


----------



## Fabian H (18. Januar 2004)

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; url=ziel.php?foo=bar">
```
Oder mit JavaScript und _document.write()_:

```
window.document.write("<meta http-equiv=\"refresh\" content=\"5; ziel.html?foo=" + bar + "\">");
```


----------



## StefanR (18. Januar 2004)

Jup danke.


----------

